# Saurek`s 90p iwagumi



## Saurek (22 Dec 2014)

Greetings fellow scapers.

It`s been a while since my last journal. It was 125g tank which is empty for about two years now - I have to get a new room - so forced to abandon it. And decided to shift into the smaller dimensions - main reason was the size of the stones - you have to get really big ones for 60 height tank. So I turned to classics: 90x45x45.

I`ll skip the stand and empty tank photos (seriously - we`ve all saw it countless of times). It`s not ADA tank and stand - but it looks like it.

The lights are Aqua Medic 150W + 2x24W (BLV 8800 and Dennerle Amazon day 6000), JBL e1501 filter and pressured CO2. Pretty common stuff. Ferts are also Dennerle as well as gravel (1-2 mm quarz sand). Also decided to try out Twinstar Nano - odd thing, but it should help. At least it makes cool bubbles.

Plants. Well, one plant actually - HC. Thought about eleocharis - but it grows in all directions and pretty wild for me. 

So far I have three dry setups for you:














Still need a bit of calibrations for sure (gravel level as well).

Personally I prefer the last one. Second one is odd - I`ve tried to place my largest stone in alternative position - but I don`t like much how it looks (can`t find other stones to balance it, perhaps). As you can notice - I`m pretty satisfied with my right side - so main difference is the left one.

Anyway - what do you people think?


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Dec 2014)

My 2c. Compared to the others I don't much like the third one. The big rock back left stands out too much and its surface is a bit flat. 

That said, I like the configuration on the right. I'd keep that. 

I like the second one the best. Good height, interesting main rock. Although the main rock is a bit straight, I'd tilt it to the left (similar angle as the two on the right side). 

Good luck!


----------



## BZ1977 (22 Dec 2014)

Hy,

I like all three, but probably the last is the best for me.
On the left, hit the ground in small plastic cards, because it will collapse to the ground.
I thought so when I made my own, even though it is smaller.


----------



## KarthikC (22 Dec 2014)

I feel the 3rd one is good. However, I didn't like position of some stones. I have marked it on your 3rd pic:


 
The stones circled with red marking are looking a little odd. The blue ones may be replaced with similar (to the bigger stone on the right) stones. It would look really nice. Also, the angle of the left-most stone can be adjusted accordingly. I personally feel that the right most stone needs to be highlighted more. This is just my opinion.

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Crossocheilus (22 Dec 2014)

I like 1 myself. Perhaps you could put some eleocharis sp mini between rocks,  pretty unobtrusive and easy to maintain but a good effect.


----------



## Daniel (22 Dec 2014)

Personally I like scape 1 the best. Perhaps I would adjust the left hand side large rock slightly so that it's not facing quite so vertical. It would be cool if you could get the lines within the left hand side rocks to lean towards the right hand side 'rule of thirds' vertical line. The idea being that would hopefully draw your eye in to the scape and all the way down the valley area, creating an even greater sense of depth. It might need some fiddling to get it right but you will be visually able to see when you've cracked it


----------



## Saurek (4 Jan 2015)

Here is update in layout:





- played around with the 3rd variant - adjusting supporting stones. So far like it the best. How do you like it?

I should get my plants at 6th of January - so I could finally plant it down.

So we still have few days to adjust stones - small one in the left corner troubles me (it gives annoying shadow).


----------



## Crossocheilus (4 Jan 2015)

I see what you mean about the shadow from the front left stone but personally I like the shape and positioning of it.

I suppose you could just tilt it upwards a little so that it is more vertical and so their is less shadow


----------



## Saurek (8 Jan 2015)

Alright, planting time!

Here is some pics just before filling the water:


----------



## Saurek (8 Jan 2015)

- Just filled up. Sorry for the fishing net in the corner.


----------

